# Notebook für work and travel



## Eno (5. August 2012)

*Notebook für work and travel*

Hi ich gehe ins Ausland und kann meinen alten Laptop nicht mehr mitnehmen, ist zu alt, zu laut, zu langsam, mikro und webcam kaputt. Ich brauche eigentlich nicht viel für mein neues Notebook:
- sollte relativ klein sein
- vernünftige webcam haben
- möglichst win 7 (Gewohnheit eben)
- leise sein
- bei office und Internet und Skype fließend arbeiten (Spiele oder Photshop oder andere Extremsachen brauch ich eh nicht...)
- sollte höchstens 500€ kosten, möglichst billiger, da ich für Flug und so eh schon viel zu blechen habe

Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## muihbuih (5. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*

Da würde ich den hier empfehlen.
Der ist klein, hat ne 720p Webcam, Windows ist nicht mit drauf, das müsstest du extra kaufen, ist sehr leicht und hat auf jeden Fall genug Leistung für Office und Internet usw.
Musst du halt wissen ob dir 11.6'' reichen.


----------



## Eno (5. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*

Der klingt gut, ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich ohne Laufwerk auskomme...ich weiß, habs vergessen hinzuschreiben^^


----------



## strolch609 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*

Das letzte mal als ein optisches Laufwerk brauchte war zum Windows installieren.


----------



## the.hai (5. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*



strolch609 schrieb:


> Das letzte mal als ein optisches Laufwerk brauchte war zum Windows installieren.


 
Und genau das musste ich einmal machen in Sydney Bondi Beach Public Carpark^^

Also ich würd mich nach was kleinem umschauen, aber unbedingt mit Brenner. Gerade um einfache Backups deiner Bilder zu machen oder wenn paar Kumpelz weiterreisen, sie aber eure gemeinsame Zeit (Bilder/Videos) mitnehmen möchten.

Ich war 8Monate in Australien und hatte meine 17'' Gamer bei (als Desktop Ersatz für Bundeswehr angeschafft). Die Akkulaufzeit und das Handling war schwer/mies, aber ohne LW geht für mich nicht


----------



## schanze (6. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*

Windows kann man auch relativ entspannt via USB Stick installieren.


----------



## the.hai (6. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*



schanze schrieb:


> Windows kann man auch relativ entspannt via USB Stick installieren.


 
das mag ja sein, aber bedenke die begrenzten möglichkeiten beim work&travel. gerade auch die möglichkeit des brennens.

Also wenn ich nochmal fahren würde, dann würde ich mir was schönes im 14" Bereicj anschaffen. Wahrscheinlich richtung vaio, die sind zwar vom preis nicht ohne, aber bieten auch leistung und laufwerk^^.


----------



## strolch609 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*

wann habe ich das letzte mal eine CD gebrannt..das ist auch schon ne weile her..


----------



## the.hai (6. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*

ja, ich auch das letzte mal in australien, aber da häufiger 

das is ne ganz andere situation, glaub mir. cds werden auch nich so schnell geklaut, wie usb sticks oder festplatten, ich red da leider aus erfahrung.

Man kann an diese frage nicht mit seiner erfahrung rangehn, wenn man nur in einer deutschen wohnung oder haus lebt.

Zum Notebook:

Ich würde 14" empfehlen, weil:
- klein genug um mobil zu sein
- lange akkulaufzeit
- ausreichend tastatur zum bloggen/chatten 
- angenehme monitorgröße
- wegschließbar im hostelsafe
- evtl laufwerk?
- ausreichend leistung um nich bei skype zu hängen


Ich hatte den direkten Vergleich von 17" gegen 10" Netbook (mein Kumpel seins). Ich sag dir, bloggen und schreiben generell war ne Tortur, zu kleine Tastatur für zuviel zu Schreiben.  Und das das Ding bei jedem Programmstart ewig brauchte mal ganz zu schweigen (OK, war die 2. Atom Generation). 

Letztendlich musst du entscheiden, ich kann nur meine Erfahrung berichten.


----------



## Gast201808272 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*

Geht mir ähnlich, aber ab und zu ist es eben doch notwendig. DAnn bietet sich ein Notebook mit modularem Schacht an (DVD-Laufwerk oder 2. Festplatte oder 2. Akku etc.). Oder gleich ein externes Laufwerk dazu bestellen.


----------



## strolch609 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*

Exterenes Laufwerk ist auch so ne sache..ich bin davon kein freund


----------



## Eno (7. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*

externes Laufwerk kommt für mich nicht in frage


----------



## Eno (7. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*

der dell vostro gefällt mir gut, auch wenn ein bisl über der Preisgrenze. Gibt es Adapter von Usb 3.0 auf 2.0? Mit nur 3.0 Anschlüssen dürfte ich erstmal Probleme kriegen... edit: das war fail


----------



## strolch609 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*



Hilps schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich, aber ab und zu ist es eben doch notwendig. DAnn bietet sich ein Notebook mit modularem Schacht an (DVD-Laufwerk oder 2. Festplatte oder 2. Akku etc.). Oder gleich ein externes Laufwerk dazu bestellen.


 Da lieber einen modularen Schacht. Ich habe ja selbst einen in meinem ThinkPad


----------



## the.hai (7. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*



Eno schrieb:


> der dell vostro gefällt mir gut, auch wenn ein bisl über der Preisgrenze. Gibt es Adapter von Usb 3.0 auf 2.0? Mit nur 3.0 Anschlüssen dürfte ich erstmal Probleme kriegen... edit: das war fail


 

die dell reihe kannste auch fürs studium super gebrauchen, falls du sowas vorhast  hab mir die dinger auch im MM angeguggt, jedoch hat dann der spieltrieb gewonnen  außerdem war australien dann ja eh schon gelaufen

acer iconia dual touch book 14" ^^ Acer Iconia Touchbook Dual Screen Tablet erscheint in den Staaten

das is allerdings zu verspielt und anfällig. aber zum präsentationen und skripte nachverfolgen TOP, da man beide screens nutzen kann^^


----------



## Eno (7. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*

ich möchte auch skypen und finde es schade, dass der vostro kein eingebautes mikro hat, sonst würde ich ihn sofort nehmen... momentan tendiere ich zu dem: Toshiba Satellite L855-135 39,6 cm (15,6") Intel® Core™ i5-3210M 2,50 GHz 8GB RAM 500GB SATA - Eisblau Alu bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## the.hai (7. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*

welcher vostro soll kein mic haben? alles was eine cam hat, hat auch ein mic...


----------



## strolch609 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*



Eno schrieb:


> ich möchte auch skypen und finde es schade, dass der vostro kein eingebautes mikro hat, sonst würde ich ihn sofort nehmen... momentan tendiere ich zu dem: Toshiba Satellite L855-135 39,6 cm (15,6") Intel® Core™ i5-3210M 2,50 GHz 8GB RAM 500GB SATA - Eisblau Alu bei notebooksbilliger.de



Von den eigebauten Mirco halte ich überhaupt nichts, da ist fast jedes billig Headset besser.


----------



## the.hai (7. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*



strolch609 schrieb:


> Von den eigebauten Mirco halte ich überhaupt nichts, da ist fast jedes billig Headset besser.


 
glaub mir, zum skypen abends am strand reichts dicke


----------



## Eno (7. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*



the.hai schrieb:


> welcher vostro soll kein mic haben? alles was eine cam hat, hat auch ein mic...


 
DELL Vostro 3560 Notebook in silber mit Core i5, 4GB, 500GB, HD7670M und FULL-HD Display bei notebooksbilliger.de also der hat laut vergleichstabelle kein mic o0


----------



## the.hai (7. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*

der hat hundertpro eins^^

aber wenn du doch im 15,6" segment unterwegs bist, dann würde ich was andres nehmen, dell war nur ne empfehlung, weil sonst keiner was im 14" Bereich baut.


----------



## Don_Lokus (7. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*

Würde auch so nen Vostro empfelen... ist im 13" Zoll bereich preislich wohl am attraktivsten 
Mit Ausnahme der Macbook Pros ;D ... muss es denn neu sein ? vielleicht kannste dir auch was Gutes in der Bucht schießen?


----------



## Eno (7. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*

lol, dann hat sich jemand vertippt^^ was würdest du sonst nehmen? ich finde, der dell schlägt in seiner preisklasse das, was ich so gefunden habe


----------



## the.hai (7. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*



Eno schrieb:


> lol, dann hat sich jemand vertippt^^ was würdest du sonst nehmen? ich finde, der dell schlägt in seiner preisklasse das, was ich so gefunden habe


 
na welche Bildschirmgrösse willste denn spazieren tragen?


----------



## Eno (7. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*

mehr als 15 sollten es nicht sein


----------



## Eno (10. August 2012)

*AW: Notebook für work and travel*

Hab jetzt den vostro mit 15,6 Zoll genommen, da der mit 13 Zoll kein Laufwerk hatte. Wegen integriertem Mikro hat notbooksbilliger den Fehler behoben, hat einfach jemand geschlafen...


----------

